# What are they??



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Ooh la la! I've found my next birthday pressie... assuming I was rich enough...

What do you reckon they are - Somalian Wild A s s (donkeys censored here) mules? That's my guess.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Gosh, they are pretty.


The Somalian wild as s has striped legs and I would think these are a mule from one of the stallions. 

Look like yearlings to me.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

WOW! Beautiful! I would name mine "Radar!" onkey:


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Adorable is a understatement!! 



So unique in markings...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Cool looking things!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Very striking!


----------



## Thundering Hooves (Dec 16, 2019)

Wow!!! those are PRETTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smartee Pants (Sep 27, 2019)

OMG! They're gorgeous! Now I want one


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

look like mule babies...


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Could be a zebroid... zebra x donkey cross? IDK they look far more refined than the zonkeys. They're soooo prettttyy though.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

These look like Pega Donkeys, from Brazil. They are refined and gaited, and used to produce gaited mules. 

Central and South America produce some fabulous mules. The white markings in the photo look photoshopped, but high whites, pinto markings, etc. are not uncommon on the mules produced from these donkeys. One of my FB friends posts photos from a friend of his who raises mules in South America, and I drool over them regularly... Pega/Criollo and Pega/Andalusian-type mules are quite popular and stunning to look at all turned out.


----------



## Thundering Hooves (Dec 16, 2019)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> Could be a zebroid... zebra x donkey cross? IDK they look far more refined than the zonkeys. They're soooo prettttyy though.


Maybe a cross of 3 animals..... ooooooo


----------



## Stillstillthesame (Feb 14, 2019)

They are Pega donkey jack x Mangalarga mare most likely. The expression is 100% typical of mule tobiano expression. No one uses Somali asses for hybrids. The dun striping is from the jack.


----------



## Stillstillthesame (Feb 14, 2019)

Mules, not donkeys. The markings are typical tobiano on a mule.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, never heard of pega donkeys - just looked em up - they're quite stunning themselves - explains why these mule bubbies have extra big ears!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Loosie, what made you mention Somalia in your first post?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Wow! They are pretty. This is the first time that I have seen an equine with a widows peak.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Fox, was the stripy legs. I'm a bit partial to other equines, and they were the only ones I could think of that had that sort of stripy pattern. I didn't think they looked like a zedonk or such - they tend to be more donk looking, and zorses wouldn't have such big ears... Thought they obviously had horse in there. But the Pega donks, they have a bit more of a horsey bearing to start with too.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Beautiful babies!! Love the long shapely ears and long legs  

Agree with @SilverMaple Pega Donkeys


----------

